# maxima power window off its track



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

xxx
xxx
Hey 93 Maxima here- does anyone know how to get the window back on its track after its slipped off? I'm pretty sure there's a trick to it, just not familiar with it. I slammed the door too hard and the window fell into the door. I've ordered a new regulator, but meanwhile the panel is off and the window is being held up by good old duct tape. Thanks for any advice. (Someday, I'll be knowledgable enough to answer others questions, HA!)


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*nevermind*

Nevermind, I don't know what another person was talking about with that. It had nothing to do with a "track", the regulator/motor assembly just need replacing. On to the next thing.


----------

